# Un-itentified custom slot car builder??



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Picked these up at the last Indiana slot car show...

The guy I bought these from said he was selling these for a friend of his so,
snatched them up as fast as I could....Wooooosh...Oh Yeah!!

Then we all took off to Hooters to eat..... Fun times and a great job customizing!!

I did the Yellow Angelia and #3 37 Corky Dirtster. The rest are were built by????????????









Am going to boost up the front end a tad on this van & add graphics somewhere down the road. 



The bumpers and front grill are foiled real nicely. On the rear bumper you are just seeing shadows on the chrome.

Ooooooh the front headlights work & with the driver inside also, this bad boy is Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!!







Bob...NOT FOR SALE...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

8-track, K-mart seat covers and some dice....Boom baby!! 











This was a fun find for me. It's almost like these were built just for me as, the style is right up my alley.

The wagon has an incredible Honeycomb pattern in the BAM WOW paint job.
Come on over and see for yourself. It's hard to show the incredible paint on this Chevelle wagon.

Bob...time to build more customs...zilla


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

that's a awesome bunch of cars !!
I like em all .
I think I would lower the back of the dodge van .
great find . I would have bought them all too .


----------



## Redford (Nov 13, 2013)

the drag cars are nice, but the blue & yellow(slickster) car is not an anglia, it's an austin


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Those are all awesome finds Zilla, seems like almost everything I see at the shows are Autoworld cars, and minty overpriced tjets.

When I set up I try to bring a mix, AW, some 1/32nd used, a couple custom 1/24th cars, about 24 used $15.00 afx/tyco in a matchbox case and 2 small totes of oddball resin junkers, parts and pieces, tire lots,ect.......and those lil totes are combed through thoroughly every time. and everything in them are $1-$8 dollars, but I always get sales outta them. 
Shows are fun, selling or buying, its always a good time. Now that I have a normal job with weekends off, I'll be able to hit more of them.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Redford said:


> the drag cars are nice, but the blue & yellow(slickster) car is not an anglia, it's an austin


Doh....I knew it started off with an "A" Thanks for the correct car info Redford. 

Greg Gipe sent the yellow Slickster in Primer form many years ago with a lot of bodies 
I bought from him. He always hooks me up with neat surprises like this. 

There are a bunch of Very Cool Greg Gipe (alphaslot) slot car pictures towards the front of Eds (Seth n Daddy) Custom Slot Car thread at the top of the Customs page. I remember the days when he posted up pictures here way back when.
If you are fairly New to Hobby Talk Eds thread is a good one to look at from front to current...Good Stuff!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



60chevyjim said:


> that's a awesome bunch of cars !!
> I like em all .
> I think I would lower the back of the dodge van .
> great find . I would have bought them all too .


Jim, 

Lower the back...Hmmmmmmm now that you mention it, that would be Cool.

Eds Custom Slot Car page started off as the one place everyone posted their pictures of customs on Hobby Talk. Then everyone started breaking off and started posting up their own garage pictures in the CUSTOM section of HT.
Thanks Ed for getting the ball rolling. :roll:

Bob...off to the cave I go...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you haven't gone through the Customs Slot Car page, do it!!! It kept me very busy for days. Sadly, some of the pix are gone, but there's enough to still make it worthy!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is an image of a German built slot car I have had saved for a while now...



Faller vw van top on a Daytona. Gotta do this one someday.

Bob...anyone else (feel free & go for it) going to make this one too?...zilla


----------

